# New Ruby Red Spilo Owner, Looking For A Little Help



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok, so I've read tons of post here about these guys, and I know I'm probably being worried for nothing, but I need to ask a couple things. I got her(she's about 2.5 inches long) on Monday, I drove up to get her so she wasn't shipped, and she still hasn't eaten. I know this can be common and that she won't starve herself, but I was wondering how frequently these guys tend to eat? They said she ate a couple silversides the morning I got her, but she's had no interest in food. She's extremely active, and is not afraid of people. She spends most of her time at the top of the tank either following people as they pass her tank, or freaking out at my reds in the next tank over through the glass. Just wondering if I should keep trying to feed her daily. Also, the tank is rather bare right now(not many hiding spots) and she seems to like it, but I'll take any advice on rrs about tank setups, feeding, anything you got, I'd like to know.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

This is my first serra so I'm just super nervous and want to make sure I'm doing everything right. She's a super active and aggressive fish, and looks like she's happy. Is just feel better if I saw her eat something.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I feed my RRS twice a day on a daily basics ever since I got it. I wouldn't worry too much since it's pretty active. Just give it time.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you can wait couple days before next feeding. some fish takes longer to get use to the tank.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks brotha. I figured she is good, but just wanted to ask. Right now I've just got silversides for her, that's what they fed st SA, do you think eventually she'll eat the hikiri pellets I feed my reds? They love them and it makes their colors pop.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it's really up to the fish but if you keep on trying it might gave in. I never had luck with mine eating pellets but in the wild they don't eat pellet and their color are amazing so go figure


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, I may give it a try after a few weeks, see if it'll work. I feel much better knowing I shouldn't sweat the eating, I know she won't starve herself, and she's very aggressive so I'll just keep working on her and spending time in front of the tank.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

got a full tank shot and close up shot on the little guy?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't have a RRS but since i've gotten my elong I feed him every other day. Even at that he only eats 2 bite sized pieces of whatever i give him. I remember my RBP's (some time ago) literally stuffing themselves until they sink then shooting up to grab a gulp of air. I guess my elong has more manners haha. I've read it can be common for serras to not stuff themselves though.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

All of the serras i have had took a couple days or even up to two weeks to eat. So I wouldn't start worrying yet, just keep trying it will eventually give in. I feed my ruby red 2 or 3 times a week, and I'm still trying to get mine to eat pellets...


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

That makes sense, sounds just like my rrs. She finally ate, but it was only a few bites out of the silverside I gave her. My reds do the same thing, I think they'd eat till they burst if I let them. I was checking out the elongs while I was fish shopping and they're badass fish.

I only have the crappy pics I took the other night, I'm currently being outsmarted by my camera, but I'm hoping tonight I can get some descent pics up.

Yeah I think the pellets aren't going to be an option unfortunately. Thankfully she ate some today, and now I won't expect her to be hungry again for a few days to a week.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

With your ruby red being around 2" I would try to feed it 3x a week.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool, thanks. What does yours like to eat?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

A few bites out of a silverside sounds okay for a fish that size... eventually it will get used to it and eat more and more as it becomes more comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

i just got my RRS in on tuesday... (alot smaller than they said it was







) but.... mine seems to be very content.... i used guppies and ghost shrimp to cycle my tank..... and he seems to prefer the shrimp at the moment... but there are so many guppy babies wouldnt know if he was picking them off. i have pellets for him.... and other foods... but i figure I will let him get rid of his tankmates first.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I feed silversides, pieces of raw talapia, shrimp, and smelt.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome, thanks so much. Stupid question, shell on or off the shrimp, I've never used it before.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

c_granger21 said:


> Awesome, thanks so much. Stupid question, shell on or off the shrimp, I've never used it before.


off lmao

its a pain scooping it up out of the tank might aswell do it before you feed


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

If your P will eat the shell leave it on. The shell is full of the calcium and other good stuff.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

dont do that yet i say feed first without shell so that hell get the aggressive taste of shrimp then leave the shell, but let me tell ya NONE of my p's eat the shell. even my fat pygos leave the shell on their hungriest day


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

pfreak... it is not beneficial to your piranha to hold it in your hand and take pics of it asking people to ID it...even though you know noooone can. you anti live feeders think every live food have no nutrional value... im sure my 2" ruby red could live off of guppies his entire life.... may not have the best color or be the best size..... but would still get his nutrional necessities. and I said I had pellets for him after he ate all his cycling buddies... and no where on all these "live feeder" debates have i seen anything bad about guppies...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

c_granger21 said:


> pfreak... it is not beneficial to your piranha to hold it in your hand and take pics of it asking people to ID it...even though you know noooone can. you anti live feeders think every live food have no nutrional value... im sure my 2" ruby red could live off of guppies his entire life.... may *not have the best color or be the best size*..... but would still get his nutrional necessities. and I said I had pellets for him after he ate all his cycling buddies... and no where on all these "live feeder" debates have* i seen anything bad about guppies...
> *


how is t not beneficial?










i dont dislike feeders as i feed my p's guppies sometimes after i treat em . thats all i said if you dont treat em there could be a risk

you forgot healthy


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

read the threads about people talking about slime coats... and the stress it causes that = unbenaficial......


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

c_granger21 said:


> read the threads about people talking about slime coats... and the stress it causes that = unbenaficial......


i hard his coat by quickly holding it in my hand WOW


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have had pygos (juvies and adults), and a large rhom that all ate the shell on the shrimp. For the pygos and now my ruby red i cut the shrimp in to small bite size pieces.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

exactly.... my fish is eating guppies WOW







better than the goldfish they feed them at all our vendors

im done now.

both from indiana... thought wed get along... but then i see in your avatar your an import guy.... that explains quite a bit.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

i give up , anyways Tampa i say without the shell for now but if you decide te opposite gd luck and keep us posted with pics


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah I'll definitely start without the shell mostly for cleanliness reasons. Interesting that some will and some won't eat the shell.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

there isn't a right or wrong way, so just see what works with your Ps.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's some more pics I took, I'm having trouble with picture quality. I use a Canon Rebel T2I and these pics look amazing on the camera being that the camera had hd video capabilites but when I upload them on here they aren't hd. Oh well, here's some pics of Hope, my beautiful RRS. She's in a 30 gallon tank right now while I get my 40 gallon resealed. She's small so hopefully having her in the 30 gallon for a breif time won't damage her. Also I'm wondering if it would make photographing her easier if I threw up a background on her tank?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tampa2Josh said:


> Here's some more pics I took, I'm having trouble with picture quality. I use a Canon Rebel T2I and these pics look amazing on the camera being that the camera had hd video capabilites but when I upload them on here they aren't hd. Oh well, here's some pics of Hope, my beautiful RRS. She's in a 30 gallon tank right now while I get my 40 gallon resealed. *She's small so hopefully having her in the 30 gallon for a breif time won't damage her. *Also I'm wondering if it would make photographing her easier if I threw up a background on her tank?


30 gallon will be just fine for her at that size. If you do go with a background go all black


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome, thanks, that was my next question. Should be picking up the black background today, will post more pics.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Your RRS looks great. It takes a long time to get good pics, or at least it does for me. I usually hang around the tank for 45mins snapping pics and adjusting the settings to get the best reults. Try turning off your flash and bumping up your ISO a notch or two.

I agree with p-freak a black background will really make your tank look good.

Depending on the footprint of the 30g your RRS could be good life in that tank.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

welsher7 said:


> Your RRS looks great. It takes a long time to get good pics, or at least it does for me. I usually hang around the tank for 45mins snapping pics and adjusting the settings to get the best reults. Try turning off your flash and bumping up your ISO a notch or two.
> 
> I agree with p-freak a black background will really make your tank look good.
> 
> *Depending on the footprint of the 30g your RRS could be good life in that tank.*


Not even close.... 75g for life.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks welsher, I logged a solid 2 hours last night, haha, I think the background will help.

@johnny wow, a 75 gallon, thanks for telling me. The info I got was that she'd be ok in a 40-50 gallon for life, thanks for letting me know. I'll go as large as needed for her.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Many people think these fish max out at arounf 6-7" but few want to believe they grow bigger then that.

It will take quite awhile for her to be in need of a 75g. The 30g or a 40g breeder will be good for awhile.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Most RRS stay under 7". If his 30g is 36"x12"x16" it could easily live in a 30g for life. Would something bigger be better yes, but not mandatory for a 6" fish. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

welsher7 said:


> Most RRS stay under 7". If his 30g is 36"x12"x16" it could easily live in a 30g for life. Would something bigger be better yes, but not mandatory for a 6" fish. Just my opinion though.


Im with welsher here i dont think a RRS needs a 75gl
Depending on the 30gl demensions i say shell b good for life in there aswell


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i would say a 40 gallon breeder for life, but i have seen some large ass RRS. if he is very active etc, i see no issue with plunking it in a 75.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They are a new fish to the hobby. Not many people have seen them at their max sizes.

But if you want to put them in 40g breeders then so be it. Hopefully if your lucky to get one that will pass the 8" mark you will give it a tank upgrade.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> They are a new fish to the hobby. Not many people have seen them at their max sizes.
> 
> But if you want to put them in 40g breeders then so be it. Hopefully if your lucky to get one that will pass the 8" mark you will give it a tank upgrade.


Im sure he will if it gets to be that big


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

they could probably live in a 40 breeder...i prefer a larger tank for a fish though...something well aquascaped, make it look more natural. i dont think it would NEED a 75 though...by any stretch.


----------



## Tampa2Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys, its pretty exciting to be the proud owner of a relatively new species to the hobby. I will absolutely upgrade her tank as she grows, I know the 30 gall is only temporary regardless of if she gets really big or not because I like to give my fish lots of room, plus her tank now is tall and long (not sure the exact dimensions as I'm at work right now) but I was told a bigger footprint is better, with a 40 gal breeder being the smallest footprint advised. I'm just going to keep a close eye on her, and since she's so small now I think I have a little time before I have to move her hopefully. I do really appreciate all the input, I love having people to discuss fish with.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

A nice aquascaped 30gl long looks good too. Check joedizzles 30gl mac tank


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i think a 40G breeder would be more suitable for life for that beast. Bigger is better of course, but its all in the fishes comfort.


----------

